# Exchange Mobile Sync



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hey all,
Can anybody assist me on this?

I have a Nokia E61. I've just downloaded and installed on the handset 'Mail for Exchange' which is an officcal application produced by Nokia (http://www.businesssoftware.nokia.com/mail_for_exchange_downloads.php).

At this point, i think i should mention that i have not configured anything other than Exchange to work with Outlook. By that i mean; i've installed Exchange and set up mailboxes. All mailboxes are able to communicate externally and internally.

Here's what i've defined on the mobile device:
Connection:
Exchange server: zoomkula (my internal domain)
Secure connection: yes
Access point: Home1144 (my home wifi)
Sync while roaming: Yes, always
Use default port: Yes

Credentials
Username: christian
Password: bobsyauncle
Domain: zoomkula

At this point, i save the settings and it asks me whether or not i'd like to accept an insecured security certificate, of this, the details are my router - i select Yes, continue.

I then get the error message: "Connection error. Try again later." with no error messages or further information.

I've noticed 'mobile services' or some sort in Exchange Manager, but i wasn't too sure what to put in there and havent found any solid information as yet. Can somebody guide me though? Maybe PM me?

Many thanks,

Christian


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

You need to enable all the mobile services in Exchange for it to work properly.
The mobile stuff is mainly designed for PocketPC or Windows Mobile 5/6 devices and ActiveSync but can work with 'legacy stuff'. Just tick all the boxes to enable it.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Ok, so how should i configure it? Mobile Devices only have 'smtp domain'.
I tried
@mydomain.com and nothing happened.
i also entered just 'mydomain.com' and nothing again.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

the same errors.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

See P11 of the Mail for Exchange User Guide to set up a profile to use with Exchange:
* Name of Exchange server
* SSL connection
* Internet access point
* Sync while roaming or by schedule
* Port number

Then it should sync up.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Peter,
Do you have a copy of this manual you are referring to, or where i can source a copy?
I can't seem to find it...

Christian


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

You have secure connection enabled on your Nokia, is your IIS page configured to allow secure connections? Are you port forwarding port 80 and or port 443 to your exchange server? Does OWA work internally?


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

I've tried both securely and insecurely.
I'm attempting to use the service within my internal network at the moment, which is on the same wireless connection.

My OWA works, but that's not the case, is it not? I'm looking for OMA not OWA hehe.
OWA works fine!


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

OMA uses OWA. So if you can't access OWA from the outside, OMA will not work. So you can't just use "zoomkula" and expect it to work. You need to use the public IP adress of your mail server or mail.domain.com or whatever your mx record is.


----------



## p0ng0 (Sep 15, 2007)

Oh,
well, in that case, it should be fine.

I have OWA functioning and it works externally too!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Check this doc for instructions, http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...72-1E5A-4128-A30C-DAFEEB43544D&displaylang=en


----------

